# Flat Black Swedish Beauty Vs CarPro's 'Finest' - Correction Detail



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Evening chaps and chapesses! A cracking Monday night read for you, I hope.

First up, thanks to Craig and Stuart (Spoony) for coming through and helping me out with this rather large Swedish bus! Both guys certainly know how to polish a car and the LSP, well I have Craig to thank for that. I wouldn't have got half the car done without help, certainly not to this standard.

Befores...

IMG_1116 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1117 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1118 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1119 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1120 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1121 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1123 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1124 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1125 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1126 by gally.., on Flickr

On to some hard work.. Craig nor Spoony were here at this point as they don't like the cold nor early mornings....

The dream team of, Tardis, G101 and Smart Wheels (for some reason I thought it was Brite Gel) and Iron X paste used to clean up that ridiculous ingrained brake dust. Selection of brushes as always.

Entire car heavily PW'd to remove some loose sap and dirt for attacking the wheels followed by washing, de tarring and claying...

IMG_1130 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1129 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1132 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1134 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1135 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1137 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1139 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1140 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1141 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1143 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1144 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1145 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1149 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1155 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1159 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1162 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1157 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1168 by gally.., on Flickr

Zero Protection but looking massively better under zero direct light... ready for some heavy drying...

IMG_1165 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1170 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1171 by gally.., on Flickr

Inside for drying, not fun on flat black! Air drying and the immense fluffy towel!

IMG_1172 by gally.., on Flickr

Time for inspection? :hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed::hushed:

IMG_1173 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1175 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1176 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1181 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_120726 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_114834 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_120726 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_120731 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_120750 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_120814 by gally.., on Flickr

At this point we had no idea what we were going to do anyway, we decided to test a couple of combos. Spoony settling on M205 and a white hex pad via Flex rotary (what a machine). I settle on the Festool Rotex, Lake country pad and a mixture of Fixer and 106fa, I tried 203s but was no good for a one step on this for some reason and wasn't responding well via the rotex.

Not looking for 100% correction we left any deeper marks, it was truly a day for no PDG, no masking up just some mates detailing and plenty of laughs! The car was indeed a mess...

Spoony's polishing was immense today, thanks mate. Craig turned up with his festool eventually and watched.. :wink:

Now bare with me here, so many mixed images and a hundred 50/50s of multiple different panels but I was trying to do my fair share of polishing... :blush: I'm sure you'll understand most.

IMG_1184 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1185 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1191 by gally.., on Flickr

IMG_1182 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_115616 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_115625 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_115708 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_120633 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_120637 by gally.., on Flickr

Some trialling of a new poly sheeting/masking tape, for release soon hopefully. Great stuff! Spoony's stunning handy work here... I think the splatter if from Craig being a maniac with the ceriglass glass polish!!!

20141109_125836 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_131116 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_131156 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_131211 by gally.., on Flickr

Partial Roof area...

20141109_133139 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_133216 by gally.., on Flickr

Finishing off, Tyres done with Megs, exhaust polished and lower rear bumper trim heat treated.
CarPro Dlux on the trims, Windscreen polished with a Rayon pad and ceriglass glass polish. Followed by the brand new CarPro Forte windscreen sealant (has some cool features over the likes of G1 (which i'm a massive fan of.)

20141109_131956 by gally.., on Flickr










20141109_142655 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_145206 by gally.., on Flickr

Rest of the glass done with a new waterless wash style product, has some light carnauba in it aswell as all the other tricks that make it a great cleaner. It's super slick (Hi @Daniel !) and the smell is immense!

20141109_131912 by gally.., on Flickr

And the LSP? Finest of course! This was a late choice, very late, conditions weren't ideal but this version of finest is simply superb. Will update with a video soon... Excuse the lack of application pictures, taking chances with this on flat black paint wasn't exactly exactly worth a picture or 2 of a clear liquid on some paint!

20141109_145748 by gally.., on Flickr

Spoony commented how the gloss was really amped up after Finest, I tried to grab an image of a bootlid 50/50 but I didn't have the balls to leave it long, it gives a decent darkening effect like CQUK can. It's still sterile so no doubt it will be topped with some dripping wet summer wax, never thought i'd own a Black car again so must take advantage!

Enjoy the afters guys...

20141109_155811 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_155830 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_155918 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160007 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_155945 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160029 by gally.., on Flickr

Rolled outside to just miss any sun, bloody Winter hours! Will grab more daylight pictures soon....

20141109_160601 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160306 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160356 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160411 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160421 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160429 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160510 by gally.., on Flickr

20141109_160319 by gally.., on Flickr

Thanks for taking the time to read through, plenty of pictures! Comments, critique et al, always welcome!

A massive thanks again to Craig and Spoony, both went massively out their way to help me out and hopefully I can return the favour. Detailing with a few mates is always good fun, something I think detailing should be, especially for the hobbyist! Now all I get to do is wash it...


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The write up I've been waiting for. What a day, not even sure we planned it that way. Certainly never planned an LSP until Mr CarPro UK rode in on his trusty steed.

Glad the pics do show the difference, the car was unbelievably dull and lacking any form of depth before we started.

I played five a side after a day of detailing, safe to say I was broken today.

How is it looking today gally?


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic work guys. Great reflections on the last picture.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Epic, well done all, just the sort of detail I'd love to be involved in one day.... :wave:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, one big motor


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Great work, the difference is staggering :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work guys, and proof you DONT have to chase every scratch to make a car look amazing. 
PS. i don't think it looks sterile at all. Finest is nice and glossy and i reckon that will look the balls in low light clear night settings :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

That's some quality 50/50 shots on the bonnet. Really like these cars, soft spot for Saab's.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

To be fair I don't think we were prepared to polish it to the level we did. But after seeing it once dry we looked at each other and instantly knew the task at hand. 

It's 95% corrected. So not too bad, after all it's 11 years old.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks like a great detail and sounds like a really good day out! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I can't believe you've missed out my photo of the rear trim above the exhaust!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great work there guys :thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Great writeup, thumbs up for great work guys


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

cracking job you's have done. the gloss is unreal


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work Kevin!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Migliore said:


> Nice work Kevin!


Kevin done some work? I'm unconvinced.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for writing it up. 

Spoony he missed the best 50:50 shot too. The one I took and emailed him.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

and the splatter is not mine, I was still working on the doors at this point I hadn't even touched the windscreen yet Kev!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Kevin done some work? I'm unconvinced.


I erm make a better supervisor..... Donuts and stuff...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CarPro.UK said:


> Thanks for writing it up.
> 
> Spoony he missed the best 50:50 shot too. The one I took and emailed him.


I only just got it 5 minutes ago! Those Apple phones are slow as hell!

Looked great!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

CarPro.UK said:


> and the splatter is not mine, I was still working on the doors at this point I hadn't even touched the windscreen yet Kev!


The splatter was yours!  Like a maniac along that driver's side with the Festool!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's stonechips...


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job guys:thumb:


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome job that! Great to get a few lads round and tackle a car.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Top work guys, and proof you DONT have to chase every scratch to make a car look amazing.
> PS. i don't think it looks sterile at all. Finest is nice and glossy and i reckon that will look the balls in low light clear night settings :thumb:


Thanks Matt. I couldn't agree more regarding chasing every scratch, is there really any point as a hobbyist?

You're probably right now i've seen it in proper light! Sitting in the morning daylight it looks immense!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Great work lads. 

Where's the doughnut pics @ ?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Great turnaround there guys, sounds like a good day :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Fantastic turnaround. 

Cheers for sharing


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

WOW, my wife is hopefully getting a black pro cee'd soon and if i can get it looking even half as good as that, i will be a happy bunny. All involved in this should be proud of themselves, that car looks stunning now :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

perfect. I know my opinion is a little biased because you've all just grafted your butts off to make it look like new and I appreciate the work involved,So I'm bound to think it looks stunning which it certainly does,but when you see a Saab like that in that condition you have to ask yourself how they went or were allowed to go belly up. Could it be because the new vx car (Insignia) at the time couldn't compete with its looks . I know price spec etc plays its part obviously but when you see a Saab like that you take a step back and think why .A little late to start and theorise I know, but its not until I've seen a stunner like the above that the cogs have slowly started to groan and grind. A cracking turn around lads. _Well it must different for me be to able to think of all the above. Thinking being an unknown quantity for me _
Daz


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Blinding work, it looks an absolute stunner


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind comments. The beading is insane on it so far. Very impressed.

Facelift back lights to freshen it up?


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

I think it'd be rude not to...

Those wheels are awesome too.


----------



## tomo bpb (Sep 7, 2012)

great write up and some turnaround


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Those wheels are nice, as are the lights.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work!! Looks really good.

They're Golf R wheels are they not?


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

its just a stunning car I reckon 
Daz


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work, those 50/50's give a good representation of the effort you put in!

Final shots with those reflections are fantastic


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again for all the kind comments. I'll keep you guys updated on Finest. 


Dan said:


> Great work!! Looks really good.
> 
> They're Golf R wheels are they not?


I think they are. Can't tell if they're Saab centre caps. I'll try an find some lights shouldn't be too hard!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Stunning, great work


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Really enjoyed looking back over this one!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I didn't! Hard Work.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Good bump :thumb: 

Looks stunning:argie:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does it still look that good?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

What a great turnaround. Well done.


----------

